# Ritalin combined with low dose buspirone increases dopamine?



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Partially good news for Ritalin users. :b

Found this in another forum. Not sure how much truth does his theory holds but seems convincing to me.

A useful read for people living in countries where Amphetamines are banned therefore only next best option Ritalin.



> HELLO ALL,
> I am glad to share with you all how to make methylphenidate work. Tolerance to methylphenidate developes but it takes long time like 1-2 years. Those who lose its effects in days or weeks they are having this problem due to following.
> Presynaptic dopamine D2 receptors acts as auto receptors. Whenever dopamine is released these receptors get stimulated and via negative feedback mechanism decrease dopamine release. As reserpine is able to block methylphenidate's effects due to depletion of vesicular dopamine depletion, In the same way d2 autoreceptor stimulation produces similar effects by decreasing dopamine synthesis. Methylphenidate is able to release only granular dopamine, it cannot release cytoplasmic dopamine like Amphetamines. So in those who have very sensitive D2 autoreceptors few doses of methylphenidate will decrease its effects greately. After that there will be very less dopamine in granules and if u take methylphenidate it will release it so condition of complete lack of dopamine will rise which is the reason many people feel drowsy, exausted and spaced out with methylphenidate
> Adding low dose Buspirone Will solve this problem which acts as D2 autoreceptor antagonist and will increase dopamine synthesis. this combination worked great for me. Try it.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

too bad buspirone sucks real bad in reality, it lowers serotonin synthesis and release inducing all sorts of crap. Its a shame its not a pure 5ht 1a agonist or even a pure partial agonist.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Buspirone is not the most obvious means to block D-autoreceptors. Low doses antipsychotics (amisulpride, flupentixol etc) may work better. Yohimbine is also known to block presynaptic D2-receptors.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Antipsychotics sucks low dose or not. They suck. Period.

I tried "low dose" ablify barely 3mg and myhh it was horrible. My legs were uncontrollablle. Shaking like there is no tomorrow. Only way to stop this agony was 2mg klonopin. Job done.

Yohimbine looks promising definitely one to vouch for. The only concern is the release of NE which imo is prone to be anxiogenic for stress related disorders even in low doses.

to evaluate all the alternatives (mention if left any) the safest option to block d2 autoreceptors if there ever is ....is Buspirone.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

I dont think buspirone is worth the trade off, not at all.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw a lot of negative towards abilify, maybe it is for it's strange partial agonistic profile (atypical even for atypical antipsychotics, lol), including d2 autoreceptors and 5ht2c receptors (although it is approved for depression). 
And the same people that say abilify is a crap, sometime appreciate low dose amisulpride and other pure antagonists.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

broflovski said:


> I saw a lot of negative towards abilify, maybe it is for it's strange partial agonistic profile (atypical even for atypical antipsychotics, lol), including d2 autoreceptors and 5ht2c receptors (although it is approved for depression).
> And the same people that say abilify is a crap, sometime appreciate low dose amisulpride and other pure antagonists.


I dont think abilify is worse than any other antipsychotic, in fact its by far the best atypical antipsychotic. Its just being used for crap it *shouldn't* be used for.

abilifies 5ht 1a agonism effect is really good actually and its much safer and has less side effects than most other anti psychotics.

I mean unless you have schizophrenia or mania i cant see much justification in taking a long term antipsychotic.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah on suckability chart ablify sucks the least out of any atypical anti-pyschotics.


----------



## focuspocus (Sep 11, 2013)

@burner: Sorry for bumping this thread up, Did you try Buspar and found it effective as the study suggested?

Im searching for a drug for Ritalin induced anxiety, and found even low dose Atarax too sedating for my taste.

Will Buspirone work? Im guessing the amplification of effects of Ritalin would be an added bonus.


----------

